# Viking vs Fredikstad 12-08



## d0ctorbet (Aug 10, 2012)

Sunday, 12/08/2012
(write the game now, because odds dropping fast)

Viking vs Fredikstad >>norway

h2h
Viking are 5w-0d-3l at home
they have 4 straight wins now.. The change of coach was good options because now team played very well..
they hope their talent Veton Berisha, who last 4 games scored 5 goals

- Fredikstad they have problems with some key players in the team:
defender: Andreas Landgren 17/1 – (suspended), Thomas Holm (injury)
midlifers: Etzaz Hussain ofansive very key player (sold),
attacker: Tarik ( 16/8 ) key player! (sold),

-from Fredrikstad will be missing some really key players and that they are in financial problems.
I think it would be difficult to face as guests to the team as a Viking, now they is really ambitious.

pik: -1,0 AH @1.88 (bet365)
stake 2/10
GL


----------



## d0ctorbet (Aug 12, 2012)

d0ctorbet said:
			
		

> Sunday, 12/08/2012
> (write the game now, because odds dropping fast)
> 
> Viking vs Fredikstad >>norway
> ...



*FT RESULT 3-0*


----------

